# chime chime chime



## warren53 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a 97 altima which I recently bought and the warning chimes goes on whenever I open the driver's door. I have fixed the other electrical problems (auto lock running the powered windows which was cause by the previous owner installing a 25 amp fuse in the wire connectors between the power modules) but this one has me stumped. 

and the plastic sheet that covers the inside of your door frame to reduce wind noise, can that be replaced ?

Thank you in advance


----------

